# 1993 hymer camp 12v fridge wiring



## 112293 (May 16, 2008)

1993 Ducato hymer camp 12v fridge wiring

The 12v relay for the fridge is not activating. I have checked with a new relay which is also not working. 

The domestic battery is charging fine so I can't understand why the fridge relay is not closing when the engine is running

Does any one know if the trigger wires 85/86 come off the starter switch or alternator and how they are routed.

Also is the fridge running off the starter battery?

Any advice on this would be great! Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

thorpe said:


> 1993 Ducato hymer camp 12v fridge wiring
> 
> The 12v relay for the fridge is not activating. I have checked with a new relay which is also not working.
> 
> ...


Hi Thorpe.
There is another thread about a similar thing on a Hymer Swing.
It might be worth you checking it out as maybe the same scotch lock could also be faulty on your M/H.
I think it is in Hymer threads or if not, check my posts


----------



## 112293 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks You've saved me hours of fun and foul language. I find 12v electrics are always a pain just too many places where junctions etc can be faulty.

It was the scotch lok. Fridge now fully functional.

Thanks again
Peter


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chaps, can you tell me the physical location of your relay and the afforementioned Scotch lock. Posted a similar wquestion here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48792.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jimbo_hippo said:


> Chaps, can you tell me the physical location of your relay and the afforementioned Scotch lock. Posted a similar wquestion here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48792.html


The scotch lock on my previous Hymer Swing was on the off side in the engine compartment behind the battery, slightly to the right and near to some fuses.
Not quite sure where the relay is/was


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

thorpe said:


> Thanks You've saved me hours of fun and foul language. I find 12v electrics are always a pain just too many places where junctions etc can be faulty.
> 
> It was the scotch lok. Fridge now fully functional.
> 
> ...


Pleased to be able to help


----------



## 112293 (May 16, 2008)

Relays are under the passenger seat on my LHD ducato 93 camp. The fuses for the fridge are next to the relays.

The fridge relay (40amp) is next to the charging relay (70 amp). I can't find any fuses on the live leads to the batteries. A fault which I am going to rectify.

Hope this is helpful.

Peter


----------

